

Ask HN: How do you manage your AWS IAM controls for AWS datacenter environments? - neduma

Especially around:<p><pre><code>    - Providing development and test sandboxes  
    - Environment isolations  
    - Providing flexibility and control
</code></pre>
In a way, provide PaaS on AWS to dev&#x2F;qa and test folks.
======
rwitoff
here's how we manage our dev environment:
[https://developers.coinbase.com/blog/2015/03/30/self-
service...](https://developers.coinbase.com/blog/2015/03/30/self-service-iam)

